
The Social Dilemma (Netflix) the Doll House Syndrome - daly
Watch this video. It is about the social impact of algorithms which are driven to maximize sales. They don&#x27;t have a name for the syndrome.<p>I call it &quot;The Doll House&quot; syndrome. Back in my childhood the Barbie doll was &quot;the thing&quot;. Of course, Barbie needed new dresses. And shoes. And a house. And a car. And a boyfriend. And other dolls. etc. All driven by social pressure based on advertising.<p>If you have kids, you MUST watch this video.<p>Presidents went into office with normal hair. They left office with grey hair. Mostly because the first thing they got in the morning was &quot;The Daily Brief&quot; which listed all of the world&#x27;s troubles. All I got growing up was a newspaper and the 5pm news.<p>Now kids likely know about some dangerous world event before the President knows (e.g. China fighter jets overflying Taiwan). They wake up to violent news worldwide.<p>Added to that, they are in high school, where social pressure is everything.<p>And they have a long term prospect of a climate changed world with no jobs due to automation.<p>Do you wonder why kids are stressed?
======
bruceb
>Presidents went into office with normal hair. They left office with grey
hair. Mostly because the first thing they got in the morning was "The Daily
Brief" which listed all of the world's troubles. All I got growing up was a
newspaper and the 5pm news.

Also all presidents at least at an age where they are going to go gray/white
hair, or probably have an are covering it up. If you look at normal people at
that age after 8 years, probably not that much of a difference.

